# Plastic (BPA Free) Reusable Canning Lids & Premium Silicon Seals



## Guest (Mar 3, 2013)

Remember the flat glass lids and rubber seals you could use to can? 

Remember not having to can with a BPA coated metal lid only to have to throw it away after one use?

4ever recap reusable canning lids are BPA free plastic reusable canning lids that come with a premium silicon seal. Allowing for far more uses than metal canning lids, 4ever recaps help you increase your self-sustainability while decreasing environmental impact! 100% AMERICAN MADE, USDA and FDA approved food grade materials, dish washer safe and so many other great features!

They had it right when they used the glass lid / rubber seal combo, but quickly drying out seals and expensive to produce glass lids cut the idea of reusable canning lids out of the market. Since then, there's been a re-emergence of reusable canning lid technology.

Our product has what we refer to as a "smart stack" design that allows for easy shelf storage. Also, it has an outer support rib which keeps the product from warping under heat. Additionally, we use a silicon gasket that we feel provides the maximum durability against cuts, stretching and drying out over time.

4 Ward Industries LLC (the company that brings you the 4ever recap) is not just another corporation looking to exploit the homesteading and prepping culture. We live it day in and day out!

Want to find out more? Visit us at http://www.4everrecap.com

Thank you and HAPPY CANNING!


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I just placed an order & look forward to trying them when I can this summer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2013)

Wendy, thank you so much for your order! We know that you won't be disappointed. We will have it in the mail first thing tomorrow morning!


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

have you thought about offering a trial pack? Maybe one cap/ring set of each size?

I'm curious and would love to see what they feel/look like before investing in more.


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

do you sell just the rings?


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Pictures here would be good.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I got my order today. Very nice, can't wait to try them!


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Are these the lids the Tattler fb page was complaining about? I've been trying to find out who makes them for a while and haven't had success with google.


----------

